# المنتديات الأدبية > منتدى الشعر والنثر > منتدى دواوين الشعراء >  >  الوفاء فى شعر رفعت المرصفى

## ابراهيم خليل

الوفاء فضيلة عظيمة تنبئ عن طهارة النفس و سموها ، ومن خلال رصدي لابداعات الشاعر الكبير الصديق ( رفعت عبد الوهاب المرصفي ) وجدت اهتمامه بالوفاء الذي يحمله ويؤكده قولا و فعلا .. و البداية تبدا من ( مرصفا ) المبتدا و المنتهى - مركز بنها - بمحافظة القليوبية .. حيث ولد شاعرنا بها و تعلم في كتابها ومدارسها ، وفي هذا الصدد يقول شاعرنا : 
كتاب صحيح 
لكنه فاق المدرسة 
قدم كتير 
اجيال عظيمة 
اتعلمت و اتأدبت 
واتأزهرت 
بين العلوم و الهندسة 
و العمة تاج فوق رؤوس الطيبين 
صبح ومسا 
ولم ينس شاعرنا .. الحاج ( انور ) الذي كان اقرب الجيران لمنزل شاعرنا بمرصفا ، و لم ينس ايضا مسجد سيدي عبد العزيز .. احد المساجد القديمة بمرصفا و المجاور لمنزل شاعرنا من الجهة الخلفية و لذلك نجده يقول في لمحة وفاء خالدة : 
و الحاج انور 
اطيب ما في كل الجيران 
احلف بانغام الادام 
اللي كان 
جوه دارنا 
اصل دارنا 
كان فاصلها عن جامعنا 
خطوتين او تلاته بالتمام
وهو جامع سيدي عبد العزيز
لساه عزيز 
لساه قريب
من قلوب الموجودين 
لساني شايف صورة ابويا 
ويا سيدي بين جموع الساجدين 
لساني باحرص علي الصلاة 
في نفس المكان 
لما بتحضني البلد 
من حين لحين 
ومن الشخصيات التي مازالت بذاكرت شاعرنا .. العم حجاجي ، والعم يوسف ، والخال النادي ، وعن عمي حجاجي وفاءً له يقول :
عمي حجاجي كان بيعرف كل 
واحد في البلد او في العزب 
او في الكفور 
واما يتعب حد منهم 
كان بيجري ويداويه 
او بيجري يشور عليه 
عمي حجاجي 
دفتر المواليد حداه 
دفتر الوفيات حداه 
دفتر التواريخ حداه 
كان لوحده سجل مدني 
بكل معنى في الحياة 
و امتدادا لوفاء شاعرنا ( رفعت عبد الوهاب المرصفي ) فانه حرص علي تاسيس صالونه الثقافي بمنزله بمرصفا ، و منذ شهر يناير لعام 2003 يعقد فيه الندوات الثقافية و يستضيف كبار الشعراء و الادباء و المثقفين و الموهوبين و عشاق الكلمة في الخميس الاول من كل شهر .. هذا بالاضافة الي اهتمام الصالون الثقافي باصدار الدواوين الشعرية والكتب الادبية لرواده ، وهذا امر يجب ان نشيد به في زمن يعاني منه المبدع من تكاليف الطباعة وصعوباتها ، ونكاد نسمع خفقات قلب شاعرنا عشقا ووفاء دائما متوهجا لمرصفا في قوله : 
اه يا مرصفا 
اه يا موطني المبتدا والمنتهى 
مازلت اغنيك شوقا 
علي خفقات المدى 
والمدى .. موال البداية 
منتثر 
فوق اوتار اشجارك الملتقى 
نغمات نشاوى 
مازلت اسقيه لحن الاياب المرواغ
اسكبه في الوريد حجابا 
اتلوه وردا في صدر السنوات العجاف 
اه يا موطني المبتدا 
وينطلق شاعرنا من وفائه لوطنه الاصغر ( مرصفا ) الي وفائه لوطنه الاكبر ( مصر ) فيقول : 
بحبك يامصر ـ بحبك بجد 
بحبك وخوفي عليكي اشد 
ومهما باشرق ومهما باغرب 
باشد الخطاوي اليكي وامد 
يا ساكنة في ملامحي 
ولوني اللي قمحي 
ويقول في قصيدة بعنوان ( جذور مصرية ) : 
شرقت وام غربت اني من هنا 
مصر الهوية والبقية والسنا 
النيل يجري في عروقي سلسلا
ويفيض حبا في شرايين الدنا 
اذا انتقلنا الي ملمح آخر نجد شاعرنا ( رفعت عبد الوهاب المرصفي ) مثال للابن البار بوالديه فهاهو يهدي قصيدة بعنوان ( مقاطع من كتاب الجذور ) الي روح والده الذي انتقل الي الدار الاخرة في شهر ديسمبر عام 1991 و نذكر منها :
الجذر لا يميته التراب 
ولا يعوق طرحه الكفن 
لكنه يموج في عطائه 
فيستجد 
يا ايها الجذر الوتد 
انا بدايتك 
ولست منتهاك 
وفي قصيدة اخري بعنوان ( العصافير و حكايا الجذور ) و التي يهديها اليضا الي روح والده نجده يقول :
مازلت معي / تتأبطنى 
وتحاور ظني 
اتطهر / في نفح شذاك 
و في طرح رؤاك / و ابرأ مني
مازلت معي / تتخللني 
و تحط سناك علي كتفي 
واما عن والدته فيقول امي علمتني بفطرتها ما يعجز عنه اعظم الاساتذة ) و الجدير بالذكر ان والدة الشاعر ( رفعت عبد الوهاب المرصفي ) هي التي تقوم بالاعداد لصالونه الثقافي الشهري بمنزله بقرية مرصفا و تحيط بكرمها ورعايتها كل رواد الصالون الذين يعرفونها جيدا ، و لكم اهداها شاعرنا البار العديد من نبضاته الشعرية .. فها هو يقول :
دعيني بافقك نجما يبوح
يحلق فوق الروابي
الفيافي السفوح
يلملم فيض الصفاء 
النقاء الوضوح
لانك امي لاني الطروح
دعيني احبك / كي استريح 
وفي قصيدة بعنوان ( الحروف السوداء ) نجد شاعرنا يهديها الي روح شقيقته ( هدي ) التي رحلت الي بارئها اثناء وضعها لحملها الاول في شهر يناير عام 1985 فيقول :
ويا اختاه معذرة 
فكل الشعر لايكفي 
و تلك حروفي السوداء 
ما كفت عن الرف 
ونار البين تعصف بي 
فاحرق من لظى العصف 
فهل يا دمع ترجعها 
وهل يا حزن .. هل تشفي ؟؟
ويمتد وفاء شاعرنا الي اسرته .. فها هو يهدي الي زوجته قصيدة بعنوان ( يا زهرة النور الوريف ) ونذكر منها:
اني اصطفيتك من نساء زماني 
وهواك يفرش بالرؤى وجداني 
قلبي لديك وفي سمائك زهرتي 
و شذى هواك يموج في شرياني 
قلمي تالق في البيان وسحره 
منذ افتتنت بسحرك الفتان 
و الكون اشرق من فيوض محبتي 
فالحب نور وائتلاق معاني 
و عندما رزق شاعرنا بمولوده الاول ( محمد ) في الحادي عشر من شهر مارس عام 1986 قال عنه :
نور بعمري قد بدا 
ندى الحياة و رغدا
و شدت بلابل مهجتي 
و العمر في تجددا 
و الشمس - غاب لهيبها 
و الزهر - قبله الندى 
هبة من الله الذي 
لبى دعائي و الندا 
فاحفظه ربي وارعه 
و اكتبه عندك مسعدك .
و يقول لابنته ( شروق ) :
مدي يديك 
بكاس الشروق 
وهاتي بوجهك 
نحو العروق لتبقي 
الحياة 
ونجد شاعرنا وضع اسمها عنوانا لاحد دواوينه وهو ( شروق و القمر ) و نذكر منه قوله علي لسان شروق :
لو اني اصبح يوما قمرا 
لجعلت الكون يموج جمالا 
ما اروع ان تمحو في الكون ظلاما 
او تفتح للنور مجالا 
ولابنته ( عنان ) كتب تحت عنوان ( امنية عنان ) حيث يقول علي لسانها :
لو اصبح يوما 
عصفورة 
فاحلق فوق المعمورة 
و اغني فوق روابيها 
الحان الفجر المشهورة 
و ذات يوم من ايام عام 1990 سافر شاعرنا الكبير ( رفعت عبد الوهاب المرصفي ) بعيدا عن اسرته فهاجه الشوق الي ابنته ( عنان ) فابرق اليها بقصيدة نقتطف منها :
سافرت بالامس الاخير 
بنيتي 
وتركت عندك فرحتي 
وكعادتي 
قبلتك / ودعتك 
ونثرت في الدنيا بقايا قبلتي 
ثم يقول :
أبنيتي 
ضحكاتك المتعانقات 
تشق جدران الهموم 
وتنثر البسمات في ارض الجهوم 
و تسكب الافراح في الزمن العتي 
القيت نفسي للطريق .. لغربتي 
افري انيني في حنايا مهجتي 
استعطف الاقدام ان تمشى معي 
و اهدهد الاحزان بين اضالعي 
و اسربل الدمع الجموح بمقلتي .
والشاعر ( رفعت عبد الوهاب المرصفي ) كتب ايضا العديد من القصائد التي تفوح رائحة الوفاء لعدد من الشخصيات الاصيلة في الوسط الادبي والفني والثقافي .. فهاهو يقول عن الشاعر الراحل ( طاهر ابو فاشا ) الذي قدم للمكتبة العربية ستة دواوين شعرية هي ( صورة الشباب ـ الاشواك ـ القيثارة السارية ـ راهب الليل ـ الليالي ـ دموع لا تجف ) وقد شدت كوكب الشرق ( ام كلثوم ) بست قصائد من اشعاره ، كما كتب للاذاعة المصرية ( الف ليلة وليلة ـ رابعة العدوية ) وفي الثاني عشر من شهر مايو عام 1989 انتقل الشاعر الكبير ( طاهر ابو فاشا ) الي الرفيق الاعلي ، وقد رثاه شاعرنا بقصيدة عنوانها ( كانني اراك بيننا ) ونذكر منها :
اواه يا شيخ القصيدة 
كانني اراك بيننا 
تباشر الطروح من مكانك السمي 
تمنح العذوبة اخضرارها 
وتكسب الخصوبة اكتمالها 
وتوقظ الجذور كي تبث نفحها 
كانني اراك بيننا 
تعنف الذين غررتهم الدروب 
بالخروج من حصانة الجذور 
بالجموح في مجاهل التغرب الشريدة 
اواه يا شيخ القصيدة 
وعن ابن صناديد الشاعر الكبير الراحل ( عبد الله شرف ) الذي كان حريصا علي عقد صالونه شهريا بقريته ( صناديد ) مركز طنطا بمحافظة الغربية ، وكان يقصده كبار الشعراء والادباء من كل انحاء مصر ، وعندما انتقل الشاعر ( عبد الله شرف ) الي الرفيق الاعلي رثاه الشاعر ( رفعت عبد الوهاب المرصفي ) بقصيدة عنوانها ( الزهرة لا يدركها الموت ) ونقطف منها : 
يا وجه صناديد / شرف انت 
وحرفا صغت 
ونزفا كنت 
ومنك عرفنا لغة الطير 
وسر العمر المشهود 
يا من خلدت حروفا / وطنا / نيلا 
امست بين ربوع الدنيا 
كونا / بدرا / شعرا 
يتماوج في كل فؤاد ووريد 
ماكنت قعيدا ابدا 
بل انت نشيد 
يتألق فوق شراع الدنيا 
يتلألأ فوق الجرح 
وفوق الفرح / وفوق الطرح 
وفوق اللا محدود 
والي الشاعر السعودي الكبير ( عبد الرحمن صالح العشماوي ) الذي وصفه شاعرنا ( رفعت عبد الوهاب المرصفي ) بأنه ( ريحانة الشعر العربي وفارسا من فرسان الشعر الاسلامي ) واهداه قصيدة بعنوان ( ريحانة الشعر ) ردا واعجابا بقصيدته ( ريحانة القلب ) المنشورة بالعدد 171 من المجلة العربية السعودية .. ونقطف منها هذه الابيات : 
يا من صنعت من الاشعار اسلحة 
قد يفعل الحرف اشياء من العجب 
فطيب الشعر ما جفت منابعه 
يروي القلوب علي الايام والحقب
يا شاعرا ماهمت في ثغره لغة 
الا ومرت لنا فياضة الادب 
فقيمة الناس في مغزى مشاربهم 
وقد شربت اصول الدين والكتب 
قد يكتب الشعر الاف مؤلفة 
لكن مثلك يبقي شاعر العرب 
وعن الشاعر الكبير ( فتحي سعيد ) الذي ترأس تحرير مجلة الشعر وقدم للمكتبة العربية اثنا عشر ديوانا شعريا ، وسبع دراسات ادبية ، ومنحته جمهورية مصر العربية جائزة الدولة التشجيعية عام 1973 ، ووسام الفنون والاداب عام 1980 .. هذا الشاعر الكبير الذي احب الشعر ووهبه الحياة ودافع عنه وجعل عنوان احد دواوينه ( الا الشعر يا مولاي ) فقد كتب شاعرنا ( رفعت عبد الوهاب المرصفي ) مرثية له عندما علم بنبأ وفاته في الحادي والعشرين من شهر يناير عام 1989 ونقطف منها : 
نم يا سعيد ودع همومك تنعم 
ان الرجوع الي الحقيقة اسلم 
صمت القصيد علي حزنا وانزوى 
فالشعر يصمت مثلما يتكلم 
ونمت زهور الحزن في كل المدى
وانساب دمع بالعيون يدمدم 
طرح المنابر قد توشح باللظى 
من دفق حزن بالضلوع يسمم 
يا صحبة الاشعار ان عزائكم 
شعر سيبقى بالمدائن يحلم 
اما الموسيقار ( محمد عبد الوهاب ) اول صوت غنائي بعد ام كلثوم يغني من اذاعة مصر عند افتتاح الاذاعة المصرية الحكومية عام 1934 ، وعاصر رؤساء مصر بداية من الملك فؤاد ثم الملك فاروق ثم محمد نجيب ثم جمال عبد الناصر ثم انور السادات ثم محمد حسني مبارك ، ويعد ( محمد عبد الوهاب ) من اكبر فناني القرن العشرين في مصر والعالم العربي ، وقالت عنه وكالة رويتر ( يعد الاب الشرعي للموسيقى العربية الحديثة فقد طور الموسيقى التقليدية العربية وغير نغماتها القصيرة ودعمها بانماط غربية حيث اخرج مئات الاغاني العاطفية والوطنية التي لاتزال شعبيتها ليس لها نظير علي مستوى العالم العربي ) وعندما رحل الموسيقار ( محمد عبد الوهاب ) الي الدار الاخرة في الثالث من شهر مايو عام 1991 كتب شاعرنا قصيدة بعنوان ( تبكيك الحروف الروابي ) ونذكر منها : 
يا فيض نهر الي اعماقه ارتدا 
ارض الغناء ارتوت واغرورقت مدا
كل القلوب الرمال اعشوشبت نغما
والفيض باق علي وجه المدى وردا 
طرح اللحون اللواتي منك قد سكبت 
تكفي الزمان التحاريق اللظى بردا 
تبكي الحروف الروابي ليس من عطش 
لكنه بعض حب منك قد مدا 
يا ايها النهر انا هزنا شجن 
اصداؤه في حشانا انجبت رعدا 
والكون في واحة الانغام مندهشا 
ما قطع الكون اوتارا ولا عهدا 
خزائن العزف بالالحان عامرة 
من شاء منها فيوضا يقصد الوردا . 
وبهذا نصل الي ختام الرؤي الابداعية في شعر ( رفعت عبد الوهاب المرصفي ) وقد وضعناها في كتاب بعنوان ( رؤي ابداعية في شعر رفعت المرصفي ) وصدر الكتاب برقم ايداع 14186 / 2006 بدار الكتب والوثائق القومية المصرية .
______________________________________
- المراجع : 
- دواوين الشاعر رفعت عبد الوهاب المرصفي وهي : 
دماء علي جدران التاريخ - قراءة في كتاب الفطرة ـ 
للعشق رائحة البحر - الله عليك يا زمان الطيبين ـ 
في معية الله - حروف علي صفحة القلب - اذكريني ـ
شروق والقمر .
اعداد مختلفة من المجلات المصرية والعربية .

----------


## ابراهيم خليل

الابيات الشعرية التي تفيض حكمة و موعظة تبقى بقاء الانسانية و ترددها الاجيال عبر العصور ، ومن خلال قصائد و دواوين شاعرنا ( رفعت عبد الوهاب المرصفي ) نجد العديد من الابيات التي تفيض حكمة و موعظة وتدل علي عمق تجربة شاعرنا فهاهو يقول :
ان الطيور اذا قدت جوانحها 
وشاءت الطيران استعرض الكتف 
وهذا يذكرنا بما قاله ( ابو القاسم الشابي ) الشاعر التونسي :
اذا الشعب يوما اراد الحياة 
فلابد ان يستجيب القدر 
ولا بد لليل ان ينجلي 
ولا بد للقيد ان ينكسر 
ويقول شاعرنا ( رفعت عبد الوهاب المرصفي ) في قصيدة بعنوان ( عودة لبنان ) :
ان القوى اذا تعثر خطوة 
فرد الشراع و سابق الازمانا 
وفي ( تداعيات من زمن الصهيل ) يقول ايضا :
لملم همومك و انطلق 
ان الحياة لمن اراد 
و في نص بالعامية المصرية بعنوان ( الجيل الجديد ) يقول :
اوعى تضعف يوم و تسلم 
مهما صادفك من آلام 
كافح واتعب و اخسر و اكسب 
اياك تياس يوم و تنام 
ويقول في نفس النص :
خلي مبادئك نور في طريقك 
خلي ايمانك هو صديقك 
ويقول في قصيدة بعنوان ( لكن نور الله باق ) :
الله يحفظ دينه
و الله يحمي من حماه 
و في قصيدة عنوان ( همسة في يوم العيد ) يقول شاعرنا :
العز كل العز من اسلامنا 
و الفوز كل الفوز في الاقدام 
و الدين - دين الله نحن عباده
سيان من في الهند او في الشام 
و في قصيدة اخرى بعنوان ( يا رب ثبتنا علي الايمان ) يقول شاعرنا ( رفعت عبد الوهاب المرصفي ) :
من للغريب اذا تعتم دربه 
انت الضياء اذا الطريق عصاني ؟
و الرجوع الي الحق فضيلة ، و العز في لقاء الله تعالي .. و حول ذلك يقول شاعرنا :
ان الرجوع الي الحقيقة عزة 
و العز كل العز ان تلقاني 
و عن القران الكريم معجزة رسول الله صلي الله عليه وسلم ، و دستور المسلمين يقول شاعرنا :
ان الطريق بغير حرفك ظلمة
و العمر وهم - لا محالة - و الدروب 
ويقول عن آثار ( ابو بكر الصديق ) رضي الله عنه .. الخالدة خلود التاريخ :
خطاك ايها الصديق باقية 
وكيف تمحي خطى بالفكر تلتصق
وفي قصيدة اخرى بعنوان ( يا نفس ) يقول عن الدار الاخرة :
فالدار ليست للبقاء وانما 
هي دار غرس و انتظار حصود
و السعادة كل السعادة في حسن العمل فلا فلاح لمن طال امده وساء عمله ، وحول هذا المعني يقول شاعرنا :
يا رب عفوا علي عمر مضى هدرا 
ما اضيع العمر ان لم يحسن العمل
ويقول في قصيدة بعنوان ( فرسان الشعر لا يعرفون السقوط ) :
اماه ....
لو جاز الاخذ لمثلي 
هل يصبح يوما / فارس شعر ؟
هل تصهل منه / خيول الشعر ؟
و الشعر / اباء / وحياء 
وخلود فوق حدود العمر 
وقد يغيب الانسان جسدا ولكن يبقي عملا وسيرة ، وحول هذا المعني يقول شاعرنا ( رفعت عبد الوهاب المرصفي ) في قصيدة بعنوان ( صمت القصيد عليك حزنا ) :
في البعد مثل القرب انت معلم 
تسري المشاعر و القلوب و تلهم 
ويقول ايضا :
لا تحسبن الزهر يوما يعقم 
فالعود يفنى و الاريج يبرعم 
ويقول في قصيدة بعنوان ( انما الامر اختبار ) : 
كل غصن مات غدرا 
جذره في الارض قائم 
كل عرض ضاع غصبا 
ثاره للنصر حاسم 
و الحياء شعبة من الايمان ، وجمال لمن يتحلى به .. فوردة الحياة لا تضارعها الورود الاخرى ، وفي هذا المعني يقول شاعرنا ( رفعت عبد الوهاب المرصفي ) :
ان الحياء له اريج في المدى 
كالزهر النفس الاريج و صدره 
و في لقاء الاحبة اعياد .. و في هذا المعنى يقول شاعرنا في قصيدة بعنوان ( اشراقة العيد ) :
اليوم عيد - وفي لقياك اعياد 
و رعشة القلب و الكفين ميعاد 
و الابناء هم زهرة الحياة ، وهم التواصل و الامتداد .. و في ذلك يقول شاعرنا ..
المرء في ابنائه 
مد علي طول المدى 
ومن لا جذور له لا اوراق له .. و في ذلك يقول شاعرنا :
ان شعوب اذا اضاعت ارثها 
فكأنها قد فرطت في الدين 
و البوح يطفئ قسوة الهموم .. و في هذا المعني يقول شاعرنا :
هذي جراحات الزمان ابوحها 
فالبوح يطفئ فورة الاشجان 
وما اجمل ان يوقد الانسان شمعة تضئ الظلام وتفتح آفاقا للنور .. وحول هذا المعني يقول شاعرنا موجها شعره للاطفال :
ما اروع ان تمحو 
في الكون ظلاما 
او تفتح للنور مجالا 
و تتواصل حكمة شاعرنا ( رفعت عبد الوهاب المرصفي ) عندما يخاطب الاطفال - جيل الغد - فنجده يقول ايضا :
بيت الداء 
ان نجهل معني الاشياء 
ان نلصق بالغير الاخطاء 
و للاعياد في الشريعة الاسلامية حكمة و موعظة ، ونجد شاعرنا يقول في هذا المعني مخاطبا الاطفال :
يوم العيد بغير صلاة 
ابدا لن نفهم معناه 
ونجد الحكمة ممثلة ايضا بالتشبيهات الجميلة في اشعار شاعرنا ( رفعت عبد الوهاب المرصفي ) فنجده يقول :
و الحكاوي زي تكعيبة عنب 
طارحة عناقيدها 
علي كل الوشوش الطيبة .
__________________________________
كتاب - رؤى ابداتعية في شعر رفعت المرصفي 
للكاتب - ابراهيم خليل ابراهيم - رقم الايداع بدار 
الكتب و الوثائق القومية المصرية 14186/2006

----------


## ابراهيم خليل

الاخوة والاخوات .. عرضت اليكم الرؤية القومية فى شعر الشاعر ( رفعت عبد الوهاب المرصفى ) والان اقدم اليكم الرؤية الروحية .. 
الاسرة لها اكبر الاثر في نشأة الانسان ، وقد نشأ شاعرنا ( رفعت عبد الوهاب المرصفي ) في كنف والده الذي حرص علي تعليم اولاده الصلاة وفرائض الدين الاسلامي ، وكان حريصا علي ارسالهم الي كتاب القرية في طفولتهم ولذا نجد الكثير من الاشعار التي تفيض روحانية لشاعرنا .. فهاهو يقول : 
من كام سنة 
واحنا لسه صغيرين 
شايلين مصاحف ربنا 
ودواية سودا صغيرة 
وعقلة غاب 
بنمل بيها للكتابة 
علي لوح صفيح 
او لوح خشب 
مربوطة فيه الممسحة
ولو مفيش
نمسح بديل الجلابية المضحكة
كتاب صحيح ..
لكنه فاق المدرسة .
ويقول ايضا : 
وفي يوم ميلاد سيدنا النبي 
نخرج صفوف 
من كل كتاب في البلد 
ونلف من شارع لشارع 
والفرح فارع
والفرح فارد ضلته
فوق الشوارع
والكل فرحان
بالغنا لاجل النبي 
لسه الغنا ساكن وداني
زي ما يكون من يومين .
ومازال شاعرنا حريصا علي الصلاة بمسجد ( سيدي عبد العزيز ) احد المساجد القديمة بقرية ( مرصفا ) التي ولد فيها وتعلم في مدارسها ويقيم صالونه الثقافي الشهري بمنزله الكائن بها ، وهذا المسجد مجاور لمنزل شاعرنا من الجهة الخلفية ، وفي ذلك يقول :
لساني باحرص ع الصلا
في نفس المكان
لما بتحضني البلد
من حين لحين 
و ( لا اله الا الله محمد رسول الله ) الركن الاول من اركان الاسلام الخمس ، وباب الاسلام والتوحيد .. فعن ابي عبد الرحمن عبد الله بن عمر بن الخطاب رضي الله عنهما قال : سمعت رسول الله صلي الله عليه وسلم يقول ( بني الاسلام علي خمس .. شهادة ان لا اله الا الله وان محمدا رسول الله واقام الصلاة وايتاء الزكاة وصوم رمضان وحج البيت ) رواه مسلم والبخاري .
وشهادة التوحيد هي مفتاح الجنة وتحمل العديد من الاسرار فجميع حروفها جوفية .. ليس فيها حرف شفوي اشارة الي الاتيان بها من خالص الجوف وهو القلب ، و ( لا اله الا الله ) ليس فيها حرف معجم اشارة الي التجرد من كل معبود سوي الله تعالي وحروفها اثنا عشر حرفا كشهور السنة ومنها اربعة حرم وهي ( الجلالة ) حرف فرد ، وثلاثة سرد وهي افضل كلماتها ، وشهور السنة من اربعة حرم هي : ذو القعدة وذو الحجة ومحرم ورجب فمن قال ( لا اله الا الله ) مخلصا كفرت عنه ذنوب سنة ، وحروف ( محمد رسول الله ) اثنا عشر حرفا ، وحروف كل اسم من اسماء الخلفاء الراشدين اثنا عشر حرفا ، وساعات الليل والنهار اربع وعشرون ساعة ، و ( لا اله الا الله محمد رسول الله ) اربع وعشرون حرفا كل حرف منها يكفر ذنوب ساعة ، و ( لا اله الا الله محمد رسول الله ) سبع كلمات ، وللانسان سبعة اعضاء ، وللنار سبعة ابواب فكل كلمة من هذه الكلمات تغلق بابا من الابواب السبعة عن كل عضو من الاعضاء السبعة .
وعن شهادة التوحيد يقول شاعرنا ( رفعت عبد الوهاب المرصفي ) في قصيدة بعنوان ( شهادة التوحيد ) ونذكر منها : 
يا اول الاركان في دين الهدي 
دين علي كل الدنا يتفوق 
ترديدك الميمون يسعد مهجتي 
وكأن سحرا بالحروف يموسق
بك يستظل المسلمون جميعهم
والكل في ألق السنا يتعلق 
يا حظ من نطق الشهادة ـ قلبه 
واحس خفقا بالعروق يوثق 
وازداد عزا بالشهادة وارتقي 
ومضي الي ركب الهدايا يرزق 
قد قلتها ـ ومعي تفيض جوارحي 
والله فوق الشاهدين مصدق
الله اكبر ـ واحدا ـ متوحدا 
ورسوله هو ( احمد ) يتألق .
وقد رصدنا ايضا ما كتبه عن هجرة رسول الله صلي الله عليه وسلم من مكة الي المدينة والتي غيرت مجري التاريخ ، وقد صاحب رسول الله صلي الله عليه وسلم في الهجرة ( ابو بكر الصديق ) رضي الله عنه ، وعن الهجرة يقول شاعرنا :
صلي عليك الله يا نبع الهداية 
بالصلاة عليك يبتل الظمى 
بعد الثلاثة عشرا عامافي الضنا
كنت القوي وكنت خير معلم 
حتي اتاك الوحي ان قم وارتحل 
نفذت امر الله دون تبرم 
فتركت ارضا كم عليك عزيزة 
وقصدت قوما ينصرونك بالدم 
وجنحت صوب الغار تقصد حكمة 
و الله عنك يرد كيد الغاشم 
ودخلت و الصديق في ستر الدجى 
كان الوفي وكان نعم المغنم 
سد الشقوق بجسمه من خشية 
ان تبتلى من ضر بعض الهوم 
واتت السيوف كي تنال من السنا 
لولا العناية امكرت للظالم 
وفي قصيدة اخري بعنوان ( هجرة النور ) يقول شاعرنا : 
و تبدد الحقد الدفين 
وصارت الدنيا امينة 
ومضى الضياء يحفه 
طهر السريرة والسكينة 
شاء الاله ان يكون
حبيبه علم السفينة 
شاء الاله بان يكون 
منارة الهدى المتينة 
مازال نورا ساطعا
وقلاع ايمان حصينة 
لله كانت هجرة 
من الدروس المستبينة 
وصل الرسول الي المدينة
واعز بالانصار دينه .
وكلما هلت علينا ذكرى الاسراء و المعراج تذكرنا تكريم رب العزة سبحانه وتعالي لرسولنا الكريم بعد ان زادت قريش في مضايقتها لرسول الله صلي الله عليه وسلم بعد ان فقد اعز عزيزين من اهله هما : عمه ( ابو طالب ) نصيره وسنده ،
و زوجنه السيدة ( خديجة ) عونه و عضده ، وكان الاسراء ليلا بخاتم المرسلين في شهر حرام .. هو رجب ، ومن بلد حرام .. هو مكة مولد رسول الله صلي الله عليه وسلم ، ومن مسجد حرام .. هو اول بيت وضع للناس وقبلة الصلاة للمسلمين و اليه تشد الرحال للحج كل عام .. الي بيت المقدس اولى القبلتين و ثاني الحرمين ومهد الرسالات ، و عروج الي السماء مهبط الوحي و مستقر الملائكة الكرام ، و ارتقاء الي سدرة المنتهى حيث كانت المناجاه وفرض الصلاة .
ولقد كان لهذه الرحلة اثرها العظيم في نفس رسول الله صلي الله عليه وسلم ، وفي نفس اصحابه الكرام ، و في مستقبل الامة المحمدية .. فرسول الله صلي الله عليه وسلم استيقن بتكريم الله له وانه لن يتخلي عن نصره ، اما اصحابه فقد كان هذا الحادث الخطير امتحان فاز فيه من اراد الله له السعادة فثبت علي الحق و صدق باخبار السماء و علم ان الله شديد القوى يفعل ما يشاء ، واما الامة المحمدية فقد سعدت بفريضة الصلاة التي تنهى عن الفحشاء و المنكر ، و التي هي صلة بين العبد وربه ، كما عرفت من اخبار ما راى الرسول الكريم في رحلته ما اعد الله للطائعين من نعيم ، وما اعده للعاصين من انكال وجحيم .. وعن هذه الرحلة العظيمة يقول الشاعر ( رفعت عبد الوهاب المرصفي ) : 
سبحان من بالنور قد اسري 
في رحلة صارت له نصرا 
اسرى به الرحمن ترضية 
واراه من آياته الكبرى 
فهو الذي احزانه اشتعلت 
وبدت عليه همومه الحرى 
فخديجة السلوى قد ارتحلت 
وهى التي كانت له زخرا
والعم مات وكان ينصره 
ضد العدا ويهون الامر ا
و ( ثقيف ) قد رفضت شريعته 
لما آتاها بالهدي نهرا
في عتمة الليل البهيم مضى 
فوق ( البراق ) يحقق البشرى 
في ( القدس ) حط الركب مبتهجا 
والانبياء تجمعت فخرا 
و ائتمت الرسل الكرام به 
في حضرة زادت به سحرا 
ومضى ببحر النور منفردا 
من ذا يساوي المصطفي قدرا ؟
وهناك في ساح الرضا سكنت 
منه الشجون واشرقت بشرا
حياه رب العرش مكرمة 
سبحان من بحبيبه ادرى
صلي عليك الله يا قمرا 
ضاء الوجود و اسعد الدهر ا
و يذكر المؤرخون ان تحويل القبلة من بيت المقدس الي الكعبة المشرفة بعد ان ظل المسلمون يستقبلون بيت المقدس شهورا منذ ان هاجر رسول الله صلي الله عليه وسلم من مكة الي المدينة كانت في ليلة النصف من شعبان .
و لقد كان تحويل الي الكعبة ايزانا بوحدة العرب و فتح مكة تحت راية التوحيد الذي دعا اليه الاسلام وكان ذلك باكورة الوحدة الشاملة بين المسلمين .. و في قصيدة بعنوان ( قلبي لحاظك في السماء ) يقول شاعرنا :
يا شهر شعبان العظيم تحية 
بك ذكريات المصطفي و سناها 
في النصف منك تحققت اغلي المنى 
سعد الفؤاد بامرها و صداها 
هذى دروس الذكريات نسوقها 
و الذكريات تمد من يرعاها .
اما شهر رمضان ففيه نزل القرآن الكريم في ليلة القدر ، وهي خير من ألف شهر ، وحقق المسلمون في هذا الشهر الكريم العديد من الانتصارات والفتوحات ، و في قصيدة بعنوان ( نفحات رمضانية ) يقول شاعرنا ( رفعت عبد الوهاب المرصفي ) : 
رمضان اقبل فالوجود ضياء 
وشذى التراحم للحياة رداء 
ما ان اهل علي الربوع هلاله 
حتي سري في العالمين نقاء 
والعفو والرحمات فج عبيرها
والعتق والنفحات و الاشذاء 
ويقول في نفس القصيدة : 
رمضان اقبل يا خلائق فاغنموا
فصلا من الايام في شفاء 
واستقبلوه بما يليق بفضله 
فالشهر نور في المدى و ضياء 
و ترقبوا الخيرات آخر عشرة 
حتي تنالوا العتق يا سعداء 
في ليلة القدر التي قد بوركت 
هي ليلة سينالها الفضلاء 
و في قصيدة بعنوان ( رمضان يا عرس الصيام ) يقول شاعرنا ايضا :
يا ايها الضيف الكريم علي المدى 
شرف الضيافة اننا الخدام
ان كنت تاتي كل عام مرة 
فلقد اضأت علي المدى الاعوام 
و بعد شهر رمضان ياتي عيد الفطر .. هذه السرور العام بين جموع الذين يدينون بالاسلام في اي ارض اقاموا و باي لسان تكلموا ، وهذا اليوم يسمي في السماء يوم ( الجائزة ) و في هذا الصدد يقول شاعرنا ( رفعت عبد الوهاب المرصفي ) في قصيدة بعنوان ( همية في يوم العيد ) :
اهلا بعيد الفطر بعد صيام
اهلا بيوم مشرق بسام 
عيد اهل علي القلوب هلاله 
و بدا علي الاثواب و الاكام 
طوبى لمن صلى وصام طهارة 
طوبى لمن يسعى الي الايتام 
فالعيد يدعو المسلمين ليلتقوا 
بالخير بالايمان بالترحام 
و العيد يدعو ان نكون كحائط 
لا ان نؤيد دعوة الاهدام 
و العيد يدعو ان نزور مقاطعا 
وعلي الخصوص تواصل الارحام 
من كل اعماقى و نفسى همسة 
غلفتها بتحية وسلام .
عندما يأتي شهر ذو الحجة تموج اشواق شاعرنا الي البيت العتيق ، ويهيم قلبه مع الحجيج ، وفي ذلك يقول في قصيدة بعنوان ( يارب بلغنا العتيق ) :
في كل عام والحجيج ازفهم 
قلبي يهيم مع المنى ويفيق
من ذا سواك يحق امال الرؤى
والي الحجاز يشدني ويسوق ؟
العمر يمضي والنضارة تنقضي 
لكن حلمي في الضلوع بريق
وفي قصيدة اخري نلمح هذا الشوق الجارف لشاعرنا حيث يقول في قصيدة بعنوان ( اشواق الي البيت العتيق ) : 
الناس تذهب كل مرة 
وانا هناك علي الدوام احلق 
احيا طوافا عابقا ومسرمدا 
والروح في الق السنا تتعلق 
يارب اني قد سعيت برؤية 
هل يا تري تلك الرؤى تتحقق ؟ 
وعن معجزة رسول الله صلي الله عليه وسلم .. القرآن الكريم .. دستور المسلمين يقول شاعرنا ( رفع عبد الوهاب المرصفي ) في قصيدة بعنوان ( من فيوضات القرآن الكريم ) : 
يا ايها القرآن يا نور القلوب
يا منقذ الاكوان من هول الخطوب 
يا سر معجزة السنا ـ طه الحبيب 
ان الطريق بغير حرفك ظلمة 
والعمر وهم ـ لا محالة ـ والدروب 
هذا القرآن العظيم هو الفصل ليس بالهزل من تركه من جبار قصمه الله ، ومن ابتغى الهدي في غيره اضله الله ، وهو حبل الله المتين ، وهو الذكر الحكيم ، وهو الصراط المستقيم ، ولا يشبع منه العلماء ، ولا يبلى علي كثرة الرد ، ولا تنتهي عجائبه ، ومدة ما نزل من القرآن في مكة 12 سنة و ( 5 ) اشهر و ( 13 ) يوما ومدة نزوله في المدينة ( 9 ) سنوات و ( 9 ) اشهر و ( 9 ) ايام فيا سعد من حفظه او تلاه ، وفي قصيدة بعنوان ( في ربى الفرقان ) يقول شاعرنا : 
يا حظ من حفظ الكتاب بقلبه 
يا سعده بتلاوة القرآن 
يلقى من المولي الكريم وصاله 
ويفوز بالفردوس والرضوان 
وننتقل الي ابي بكر الصديق ـ رضي الله عنه ـ اول من اسلم من الرجال وصدق رسول الله صلي الله عليه وسلم في كل شئ ، وصاحبه في الهجرة النبوية الشريفة ولم يتركه قط في الغزوات ، وبعد وفاة رسول الله صلي الله عليه وسلم كان ابو بكر الصديق اول الخلفاء الراشدين حيث تولي الخلافة عام 632 حتي 634 م وفي قصيدة بعنوان ( صديقية ) يقول شاعرنا ( رفعت عبد الوهاب المرصفي ) : 
انا لنورك يا صديق نستبق 
يزهو اليراع بنا والحبر والورق 
شوق لعهدك يسري في جوانحنا 
والكل في شرف الامجاد يستبق 
دخلت في السلم اول الاولى دخلوا 
والسلم باق واما الكفر ينسحق 
يا صاحب المصطفي اليك معذرة 
اخشي جوادي بالاشعار ينزلق
يا من خرجت مع الحبيب تصحبه 
الي المدينة فانسابت له الطرق 
يا اول الخلفاء الرشد عن ثقة 
يا خيرة المصطفي والكل قد وثقوا 
دونت حرف الهدى تخشي اضاعته 
من صدر من حفظوا من فكر من نطقوا 
خطاك يا ايها الصديق باقية 
وكيف تمحي خطا بالفكر تلتصق 
اما عمر بن الخطاب رضي الله عنه فقد تولي الخلافة بعد وفاة ابي بكر الصديق رضي الله عنه حيث تولي الخلافة عام 634 حتي 644 و عرف بالعدل و الفراسة و القوة في الحق ، وفي قصيدة بعنوان ( لمثلك يا فاروق نفتقر ) يقول شاعرنا :
يا ثاني الخلفاء الرشد عن ثقة 
الظلم طام وصوت الحق ينحسر 
احفادك اليوم يا فاروق في مزق
هلا استفاقوا و ضموا الصف يا عمر ؟
يا واحة العدل و الترحام معذرة 
لمثلك اليوم يا فاروق نفتقر 
ولم ينس شاعرنا احد آل البيت ( الحسين بن علي ) ابن فاطمة الزهراء ابنة رسول الله صلي الله عليه وسلم .. وقد عاش الامام ( الحسين بن علي ) سبعا وخمسين سنة و خاض معارك ضارية في كربلاء بالعراق ضد الباغية ( يزيد بن معاوية ) وطائفته ، وظل يقاتل حتي سقط شهيدا في اليوم العاشر من شهر المحرم في السنة الستين من الهجرة .. وحول ذلك يقول شاعرنا ( رفعت عبد الوهاب المرصفي ) في قصيدة بعنوان ( يا سيد الشهداء ) :
وصمدت وحدك يا بطل 
و ضربت اروع من مثل 
وتهيب الفرسان حولك 
في انبهار 
حتي 
سقطت علي الثرى 
فرويته 
نورا ونار 
يا سيد الشهداء 
يا وجه النهار 
سالت دماؤك في البراري 
و القفار 
فاخضر وجه الكون 
من الق الوقار
وفي كثير من القصائد نجد شاعرنا يناجي رب العزة عز وجل و يبتهل اليه .. ففي قصيدة بعنوان ( الا بذكر الله تطمئن القلوب ) يقول :
رباه - غوثا من زمان مقفر 
تاهت علي درب الوجود خطاه 
و في قصيدة بعنوان ( في معية الله ) يقول :
يا رب روحي اشرقت 
بالتوب افعالا ونية
فافتح رحابك للذي 
ترك الخليلة و الصبية 
و رمي ثقال همومه 
خلف الحدود الدنيوية 
و اتاك يجري هرولا 
تحدوه آمال ندية 
و يقول في قصيدة بعنوان ( من لي سواك ) :
يا رب لي بين الجوانح علة 
حار الطبيب و صادفته همومه 
آت اليك و بالذنوب محمل 
و لدي وعد بالقبول عظيم 
فرج كروب المسلمين و كربتي 
انت الذي بالمؤمنين رحيم
وفي قصيدة اخري بعنوان ( قصدت بابك ) يقول شاعرنا :
يا رب ضاقت بي الاسباب و السبل 
الا بعفوك يا قيوم ائتمل
من ذا سواك بروح الصفح يشملني 
باب الغني لكل السؤل يحتمل ؟
و يقول في قصيدة بعنوان ( يا رب ) :
يا رب - حمدا من عصي عائد 
عرف الحقيقة - حسها بوضوح 
يا رب - اني قد رايت بشارة 
حين التجات لبابك المفتوح 
و في قصدة اخري بعنوان ( يا رب ) يقول شاعرنا ( رفعت عبد الوهاب المرصفي ) :
يا رب - مالي في المدى الاكا 
وانا المتيم في رحاب هواكا 
سكن اللسان بذكر حرفك و انتشى 
خفق الفؤاد و ذاب في نجواكا
و النفس عاشت في نعيم صفائها 
حين اطمأنت تحت عز رضاك 
رباه - هاجت في الحياة ظلائم 
فامنن علينا من فيوض ضياكا
درب الحياة بغير هديك محنة 
كيف المسير اذا الفؤاد عصاكا ؟
و في قصيدة بعنوان ( تسابيح ) يقول شاعرنا ( رفعت عبد الوهاب المرصفي ) :
سبحانك اللهم انت المقتدر
سبحان اللهم خيرك منهمر
يا رازق الاطيار في جوف الشجر 
يارازق الديدان في بطن الحجر 
يا عالم الاسرار في كف القدر 
اصبو اليك برجفة ارجو المفر .
وبهذا ينتهي ابحارنا مع الرؤية الروحية في شعر ( رفعت عبد الوهاب المرصفي ) و في المرات القادمة سوف اتناول الحكمة في شعره .
___________________________________
-- كتاب - رؤي ابداعية في شعر رفعت المرصفي 
- للكاتب ( ابرهيم خليل ابراهيم ) رقم الايداع بدار 
الكتب و الوثائق القومية المصرية 14186/2006

----------


## ابراهيم خليل

مقدمه:
عرفت الشاعر ( رفعت عبد الوهاب المرصفى ) فى اوائل الثمانينيات من خلال شقيقه الاصغر وصديقى الاستاذ ( جمال عبد الوهاب المرصفى _ المحامى ) الذى كان يدرس بكلية الحقوق جامعة عين شمس وكنت انا ادرس بكلية التجارة وكان الشاعر الصديق ( رفعت عبد الوهاب المرصفى ) مجندا بالقوات المسحلة واتذكر وقتئذ ان صديقى الاستاذ ( جمال ) اعطانى ديوانا شعريا بعنوان ( اذكرينى ) لشقيقه الشاعر ( رفعت ) ولم اكن اعلم انه شقيقه وعندما قرأته سألنى صديقى جمال : مارايك فى هذا الديوان ؟ فقلت له : صاحب الديوان يملك موهبة فطرية وكونه فكر فى اخراج ديوانه هذا للوجود فهذا يعمى ان الشعر يسكنه .. وهنا اخبرنى صديقى بان صاحب هذا الديوان هو شقيقه الاكبر .. وكان اللقاء الاول وكان العزم على تكثيف رحلة المسير فى درب الكلمة فحضرنا الندوات الادبية معا وكتبنا للاذاعة المصرية معا واحتضننا برنامج ( مايكتبه الشباب ) هذا البرنامج الادبى الذى كان يذاع يوميا عبر اثير اذاعة الشباب والرياضة .. وللتاريخ اذكر ان حلقة الاثنين من هذا البرنامج والتى كانت تقدمها الاذاعية القديرة ( سعاد الجرزاوى ) هى اول من اذاع اشعار الشاعر ( رفعت عبد الوهاب ) كما تقتضى الامانة ان نشيد بالاذاعيين .. عديلة بشارة _ رحمها الله _ ومحمود عبد العزيز وصلاح الجرزاوى ومحمد عبد الكريم وعزة محيى الدين وعزة مصطفى وعبد الفتاح حسن ونجلاء عبد البر وسامية السيد ومحمد جراح وعبد الحليم الشارونى من اسرة اذاعة الشباب والرياضة حيث اهتموا بنا وبكتاباتنا .. واذكر ايضا ان الشعراء الكبار .. فاروق شوشة ومحمد ابراهيم ابو سنة وعبد المنعم عواد يوسف واحمد سويلم اشادوا بالتجارب الشعرية الاولى للشاعر ( رفعت عبد الوهاب ) عندما عرضها عليهم وقتئذ .. واذكر ان الشاعر الجميل ( احمد سويلم ) قال : ( التجارب الشعرية الاولى والتى امامى للشاعر رفعت عبد الوهاب المرصفى ) تؤكد ان صاحبها لديه الموهبة الشعرية وفى المستقبل سيكون له مساحة جيدة على الخريطة الشعرية ) .. وقد كان حيث اصدر شاعرنا ثمانية دواوين شعرية حتى الان وله تحت الطبع مجموعة اخرى من الدواوين والكتب النقدية واختارت وزارة التعليم المصرية من كتاباته نصا شعريا للاطفال وقررته على تلاميذ الصف الرابع الابتدائى بعنوان ( اهلا رمضان ) منذ عام 1995 وحتى الان .. هذا بالاضافة الى انه من الشعراء الذين ضمهم معجم الباطين للشعراء العرب ومعجم شعراء الطفولة العرب ومعجم كتاب الاطفال فى مصر ومعجم الادباء الاسلاميين يالاردن ومعجم ادباء مصر فى الاقاليم .. هذا بالاضافة الى عضويته فى اكثر من الاتحادات والروابط والمنتديات الادبية والثقافية كاتحاد كتاب مصر ورابطة الادب الاسلامى العالمية وجمعية الادباء بالقاهرة ومؤسس صالونه الثقافى بمنزله فى الخميس الاول من كل شهر منذ عام 2003 بقرية مرصفا مركز بنها ( مسقط رأسه ) كما فاز باكثر من جائزة سواء على المستوى المصرى او العربى .
الشاعر ( رفعت عبد الوهاب المرصفى ) كتاباته الشعرية متعددة فمنها العاطفية والدينية والوطنية كما يكتب للاطفال فى العديد من الدوريات المصرية والعربية فى زمن قلما نجد فيه من يتحمل هذه الرسالة العظيمة .. من هنا جاء كتابى هذا الذى يعد دراسة ادبية متعمقة لتجربة ( رفعت عبد الوهاب المرصفى ) الشعرية .. رصدت فيها همومه تجاه امته الاسلامية والعربية ووفائه لاسرته ووطنه وللذين تركوا علامات وبصمات داخل اعماق فكره وقلبه .. هذا بالاضافة الى شعر الحكمة فى ابداعاته .. وايضا اشعاره الدينية التى تخاطب الروح والتى بها نحيا ونسمو .
الرؤية القومية فى شعر رفعت المرصفى :
________________________________
الشاعر بفطرته مرهف الحس .. جياش العاطفة .. يتميز مرصده بحاسة سادسة ترى مالايراه الاخرون .. وقلبه الاخضر لايجف ابدا .. له ذبذبات عالية الاحساس .. دافقة الشعور .. والشاعر ( رفعت عبد الوهاب المرصفى ) يسطر بقلبه قبل قلمه الكثير والكثير من قصائد الشجن حول هموم امته العربية والاسلامية .. ففى قضية المسجد الاقصي السليب مسري النبي محمد صلي الله عليه وسلم واولي القبلتين وثالث الحرمين ودعما لانتفاضة الشعب الفلسطيني الباسل والتي يجاهد فيها بالصدر والحجر ضد ترسانة الاسلحة الاسرائيلية الغادرة الماكرة يقول شاعرنا في قصيدة بعنوان ( قصائد حجرية ) : 
يا اطفال الحلم الاتي يااحفاد صلاح الدين 
ياطرح معارك ( حطين ) 
يا عنوان الدرس الاول في الزمن المعتل الاخر 
الدرس .. وفرده حجر / والجمع يصاغ حجارة 
( صبرا صبرا .. آل ياسر )
فالجنة وعد وبشارة .
وفي مذبحة ( قانا ) بالجنوب اللبناني التي اقترفها الكيان الصهيوني الغاشم والتي راح ضحيتها عشرات الضحايا من النساء والاطفال والشيوخ .. يقول شاعرنا في قصيدة بعنوان ( دماء علي جدران التاريخ ) والتي يحاور فيها الربط بين دروس الماضي للاستفادة منها في الحاضر في منظومة شعرية رائعة : 
من مجري الجرم ( القاني )
ها أنذا 
انسل حزينا بعروق قديم الازمنة 
اسافر 
ممتطيا صهوة ذاكرتي 
وحروف التاريخ دليلي
فيحط جوادي بقبور الاندلس الاولي 
يجذبني بعض مني 
اشتم روائح مجد كان .. ومات 
تنبش ذاكرتي عن بعض رفات 
يهتز اللحد الماثل قدامي 
تخرج قرطبة الام امامي 
وتصيح عتابا ... 
( مالك والاموات ـ مالك والاموات ) 
وتعود لحضن الكفن الدامي 
وتتمتم .. اه يا لبنان اه 
النزف شديد من دمنا والكل يراه 
الدرس يعاود ثانية .. وااسلاماه 
وفي الحرب الاهلية اللبنانية التي اندلعت في التسعينيات انفعل شاعرنا ( رفعت عبد الوهاب المرصفي ) مع الشعب اللبناني الشقيق ومع وحدته الوطنية فجادت قريحته الشعرية بقصيدة بعنوان ( لبنان يا جرح العروبة ) والتي يقول فيها : لبنان ـ يا طعنة في القلب ترتجف 
ياقطعة من تراب العرب تختطف 
جبالك النضر بالبارود مثقلة 
فأين راح الشذي والحسن والترف 
اخبار نحرك بالافاق ذائعة 
ضاقت بها شاشة التلفاز والصحف 
لبنان يادرة الاعراب من زمن 
كم مزقوا عنك ثوب الحسن واقترفوا 
كل الذين ارادوا منك مسلبة 
سيمطرون وبالا اينما ثقفوا 
فاستنفر الصف يا لبنان منطلقا
والضر عنك قريبا سوف ينكشف 
وعندما قام خادم الحرمين الشريفين ( فهد بن عبد العزيز ) رحمه الله بجهده المعروف في انجاح اتفاق ( الطائف ) لرأب الصدع اللبناني وحقن الدماء اللبنانية الغالية كتب شاعرنا قصيدته المعروفة في ذلك الحين بعنوان ( عودة لبنان ) يقول فيها : 
يا خادم الحرمين طابت خطوة 
حققت معجزة لنا ورهانا 
في ( الطائف ) انزاحت غيوم ضغائن 
وتحولت حبا يفيض حنانا 
يدك الكريمة امهرت لوثيقة 
داوت جراحا ازمنت ازمانا 
فنسجت للاطفال اجمل فرحة 
ومسحت من حدقاتهم احزانا 
فكسبت للاسلام اعنف جولة 
ورسمت دربا للصفا وبيانا 
يا ارض لبنان العروبة كبري 
باسم الاسلام وبيني البرهانا 
واستوعبي الدرس المرير وكفكفي 
دمع التناحر قد كفي ما كانا 
وارو السلام علي المحبة وارعه
يلد الامان ويطلق الافنانا 
ان القوي اذا تعثر خطوة 
فرد الشراع وسابق الازمانا 
وفى قضية البوسنة والهرسك .. ذلك الشعب المسلم المسالم الذين استكيروا عليه حريته واستقلاله فاعلنوا عليه حربا شعواء حصدت الاخضر واليابس وابادت رجاله ونسائه واطفاله وسط صمت مشبوه لهذا العالم المتحضر الذى سطر فصلا اسودا له حيال هذا التاّمر المرير .. وفى هذه القضية يقول شاعرنا ( رفعت عبد الوهاب المرصفى ) فى قصيدة بعنوان ( لاتقلعونى من جذورى ) على لسان طفل من البوسنة يرفض التهجير من بلاده :
لاتخرجونى من بلادى المسلمة 
انى سابقى رغم انف المحكمة 
قومى ابيدوا والعيون نواظر
والجرم قاس والحقيقة مؤلمة 
ماذا تبقى من جرائم بعدما 
بقروا الحوامل والصبايا الحالمة 
قذفوا الجماجم كالكرات امامهم
ياللضمائر والقلوب الاثمة 
سيسطر التاريخ فصلا اسودا 
فالعار باق والفضيحة قائمة 
انا مسلم هذى حروف هويتى 
ولتنظروها فى جبينى اوسمة 
لن يطفئوا تور الاله بحقدهم
والفجر ات والبشائر قادمة 
وفى قضية شعب كوسفو المسلم الذى يجاهد من اجل نيل استقلاله وحريته .. ويضرب بيد من حديد من الديمقراطيات والحريات الاوروبية لا لشىء الا لانه يطالب بحريته .. فيقول شاعرنا فى برقية على لسان هذا الشعب المجاهد :
انا لن اباد
مهما قتلتم او حرقتم
او حصدتم فى البلاد
فانا هنا دهر تعمق واكتسى 
من خير زاد
وانا هنا جذر عميق 
طرحه عطر تسرب فى حنايا الارض
فى كل امتداد
فدم الشهيد على الثرى 
ياتى بالاف شداد
ودم العذارى المستباح
سيشعل الافاق ثأرا وارتعاد
انا لن اباد
وفي قضية الفقر الذي يعاني منه الشعب الصومالي الشقيق في ذات الوقت الذي تنفق فيه ملا يين الدولارات علي مركبات الفضاء وترسانات الاسلحة الفتاكة نلمح صرخة شاعرنا متضامنا مع صراخ صومالي يصارع الموت جوعا في قصيدة بعنوان ( صرخة ) يقول فيها : 
يا مسلمون تعالوا واستروا بدني 
غدا سأرمى رفاتا دونما كفن 
فما لدينا بقايا من ملابسنا 
فاي شئ اذا مامت يسترني 
وما لدينا رجال دونما رمق 
فاي جمع اذا ما مت يقبرني ؟
لكن قلبي باق في عقيدته 
والفجر ات وعين الله تنظرني 
يا اخوة الايمان في بيد وفي حضر 
اين الزكاة فحق الله يلزمني . 
وفي قضية غزو العراق للكويت في اوائل التسعينيات والتي رفضها كل المجتمع العربي و الاسلامي و الانساني علي الاطلاق حتي تحرر التراب الكويتي الشقيق .. حيث بدات حرب تحرير الكويت في السابع عشر من شهر يناير عام 1991 ضد قوات الغزو العراقية تنفيذا لقرارات مجلس الامن ،واطلقت علي هذه الحرب ( عاصفة الصحراء ) كتب شاعرنا مهنئا شعب الكويت الشقيق في قصيدة بعنوان ( وعادت الكويت ) و نذكر منها :
سقط الردى وانجابت الظلماء 
وبدي علي وجه الكويت بهاء 
وتوافد الطير الوفي لعشه 
وتعانق الآباء و الابناء 
والكل ينشد للإله مكبرا 
الله اكبر زالت الانواء 
يارب شكرا قد اجبت رجاءنا
فالحق باق والكويت بقاء
مهما اراد الحاقدون لها الردى 
فالعدل دوما للحياة رداء
ياكل ابناء الكويت تحية 
لكم الخلود وانتم السعداء
اني كتبت الي الكويت مهنئا
اني كتبت وفي الكتاب وفاء
وعن قضية اسرى الكويت لدي العراق كتب ايضا شاعرنا ( رفعت عبد الوهاب المرصفي ) في قصيدة بعنوان ( برقية الي اسرى الكويت ) مبسرا بفك اسرهم في القريب العاجل : 
يا اسرانا .. صبرا .. صبرا 
ما كنتم يوما منسيين
ولا كنتم يوما اسرى 
فالليل الاسود لن يبقي 
وسيقبل ضوء الفجر كموج 
يجتاح ملوحة هذا المجري 
وستخرج كل طيور الوطن
وتغرد فوق حدود العمر
القادم شكرا شكرا
يا اسرانا .. ما كنتم يوما منسيين
ومازلتم بملامح هذا الوطن البشرى
مازلتم وهجا يتبرعم بجبين
الوطن حروفا نضرا 
و انفعل شاعرنا ايضا مع ما يعانيه الشعب العراقي الشقيق من دمار وخراب علي يد قوات التحالف التي استباحت كل شئ .. فعلي لسان الطفل العراقي ( علي اسماعيل عباس ) الذي فقد ذراعيه ببغداد بفعل القنابل الذكية الامريكية تساءل شاعرنا ( هل من ضمائر تستحي ) ؟ .. ونذكر منها :
ماذا اقول الي رفاقي
ماذا اقول اذا سئلت عن الذراع ؟
- من يا تري قطع الذراع 
- ... اكل الذراع ؟
قلت اسالوهم وحدهم .. 
من ذا الذي بعث الجحافل 
كي تروع امننا ؟
من ذا الذي صنع القنابل 
كي تدك بلادنا ؟
او يقبلون لطفلهم
تقطيع اذرعه كما فعلوا بنا ؟
قلت اسالوهم وحدهم 
من ذا الذي حرق البراءة 
والطفولة والصباح ؟
من ذا الذي قتل العجائز 
و الصبايا و الملامح ؟
وبأي حق تستهان و تستباح ؟
وفي قضية الغزو الفكري الذي يحاول الغرب ان يفتننا به من خلال الدعاوى المزيفة والآداب المستوردة لاجل طمس هويتنا العربية و الاسلامية و القضاء علي لغتنا الجميلة .. لغة القران الكريم ..يقول شاعرنا في قصيدة بعنوان ( يا من فتنتم بالتغرب ) الذي اهداها الي المفتونين بالغرب في الثقافة والاداب والفكر والاشياء الاخري :
انا شاعر لاغتوي بحداثة 
امشي سويا في مدي مامون 
فن العمود اذوب فيه صبابة 
حتي دعيت بشاعر مخبون
( حسان ) رمز الشعر من عهد الهدي 
انا سائر في دربه المضمون
ذكر الاله لدي العروق يضيئني 
وشذى الحديث يموج في تكويني
ما همت يوم او فقدت ركائزي 
او تهت حينا في هوى وفنون 
يا فتنتم بالتغرب منهجا 
لما لا نعود لوجهنا الميمون ؟
وفي قصيدة هل( صرنا موتى ) لشاعرنا ( رفعت عبد الوهاب المرصفي ) نجد مجموعة من التساؤلات التي تزاحمه حيث يقول : 
يا للعار
هل صار الكل يبش الوجه 
يزم الوجه .. يسب الوجه بامر القرصان ؟
هل صار الكل ينفذ امر الغطرسة الحمقى 
ويزين احرفه بنكات ونفاق 
ونقوش ؟
ألهذا الحد نعيش ؟!
هل صرنا جسدا منزوع الريش 
هل صرنا موتى .... 
ولماذا يوهمنا البعض 
بانا في الحسبان ؟
وعن دماء المسلمين المهدرة في معظم بقاع هذا العالم يقول شاعرنا في قصيدة بعنوان ( طعنات في الجسد الاسلامي ) :
يا مسلمون جراحنا تتفجر 
و دماؤنا في كل صوب تهدر 
ضاعت حقوق في زحام خلافنا 
من فرط ضعف في العروق يسافر 
ماذا تبقي كي نفيق لحالنا 
والقيد وهم و الدوائر تكسر ؟
والي متي سيظل فينا شارد 
وعدونا في كل لون يمكر ؟
شاعرنا ( رفعت عبد الوهاب المرصفي ) نادي بوحدة الصف العربي والاسلامي.. فالاتحاد قوة والفرقة ضعف ، والذئب لايأكل من الغنم الا القاصية .. حيث قال : 
يا أمة رسم الحبيب طريقها 
وانساب فيها الهدي والارشاد
ماذا تبقي كي نعضد ديننا 
وشذى الهداية نفرة وجهاد ؟
ماكان يمكن ان يمس قميصنا 
لو ان كل المسلمون ارادوا 
وفي قصيدة اخري بعنوان ( اسلامنا مستهدف ) يقول شاعرنا ايضا : 
يا مسلمون تألفوا 
وتعاضدوا وتكاتفوا 
فالعود في افراده 
حتما يخور ويضعف 
كنا نسيجا شائكا 
وعدونا يترجف
كنا لواء واحدا 
فوق الربوع يرفرف 
كنا اولي بأس 
فصرنا بالتفكك نوصف
ماذا دهانا اليوم
من افعالنا نتخلف ؟
يا مسلمون توحدوا 
اسلامنا مستهدف 
ودعوا التفرق جانبا 
ان التوحد اشرف 
وفي قصيدة بعنوان ( حروف من ذاكرة الفجر ) يستنفر شاعرنا طاقات هذه الامة للخلاص من جزاريها حيث يقول : 
يا أمتي .. ماذا تبقي كي تفيقي ؟
ماذا سنلقي كي تفيقي ؟
كل القرائن قد بدت 
كل البشائر اوشكت 
والاكلون تحوطوكي 
يا أمتي .. الرصد من كل الجهاد
الطعن من كل الجهات 
العدل في الانسان مات 
صارت الدنيا انفلات
معاد شئ في المدار سوى الجنون
يا أمتي ... 
ماذا تبقي / كي كما كنا نكون ؟
وفي قصيدة اخري بعنوان ( شكايا الي الفاروق ) يخاطب شاعرنا الفاروق ( عمر بن الخطاب ) رضي الله عنه حيث يقول :
واعمراه .. جرحنا انفجر
وسيفنا انكسر
الا علي نحورنا 
دماؤنا الخضراء تنهمر 
طيورنا البيضاء تحتضر
تعالي نعالج الجراح ام نعالج الاثر ؟
الدمع يفري جفنه 
والجسم يروي بعضه 
والصيد للصياد يشعل الشرر
لا قدسنا عادت ولا جراحنا طابت 
ولا ... ولا ... واعمراه
العابرون يعبرون في الجراح للنخاع
يعبرون في الشتات للضياع 
يشبعون من لحوم اجسادهم 
ويرتوون من نزيف جرحهم
ويمضغون من كتابنا العبر
فجرحنا انفجر وسيفنا انكسر 
الا علي نحورنا 
ويقول شاعرنا ( رفعت عبد الوهاب المرصفي ) في قصيدة اخري بعنوان ( اسرج حصانك ) :
اسرج حصانك يافتي الفتيان 
ما عاد في الحلبات من فرسان
فتت صخور الحزن من ايامنا
و اكشف لناعن وجهك النوراني 
الكل ينظر صوب وجهك شاهقا 
ويقول انك من شذى الايمان 
فامشق حسامك وانطلق نحو الحما
ما عاد يجدي اي حل ثان
يا فارس النصر الذي قد هزنا
افضي اليك بمجمل الاحزان 
الغرب دس سمومه بترابنا 
والشرق بارك دولة الشيطان 
والمسجد الاقصي الذي كم شاقنا 
يحمي دما من قبضة السجان 
مسرى النبي الهاشمي ملوث
والحزن فينا صار كالفيضان 
يا من بعثت الحق من اكفانه 
ووقدت فينا شعلة الغليان 
وفي قصيدة بعنوان ( تداعيات من زمن الصهيل ) نجد شاعرنا ( رفعت عبد الوهاب المرصفي ) يستنفر صهيل الامة العربية والاسلامية لاستعادة امجادها التليدة حيث يقول :
هدهد شجونك يا جواد
ما عاد وقت للحداد
ضمت جراحك و انتصب 
فلقد جلبت علي العناد
روح الصمود لديك تكفي 
ان هوى منك العتاد
وسنا الهداية في العروق 
وفي الدياجي يستقاد 
لملم همومك وانطلق 
( ان الحياة لم اراد )
هل من فوارس ها هنا 
هل من صهيل يستعاد ؟؟
_________________________________
كتاب - رؤي ابداعية في شعر رفعت المرصفي
للكاتب ( ابراهيم خليل ابراهيم ) رقم الايداع بدار
الكتب والوثائق القومية المصرية 14186/2006

----------


## كبرياء

يعطيكـ العافيه أخوووي ولاعدمنا جديدكـ

----------


## youssef_chippo

تسلم يا اخى ألف شكر

----------


## شمعه تحترق

ماشاء الله جهود طيبه استاذنا 

بارك الله فيكم ووفقكم

----------


## بعدني ......

مكشوووووور

----------

